# Advice please after 6th failed ICSI



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi
I have just had my 6th failed ICSI attempt and just don't know what to do any more.
I'll give you some background on myself and DH and see if anyone has any suggestions on what else we can possibly do??

DH was diagnosed with azoospermia 5 years ago - unexplained, think its likely due to a blockage. Nothing apparently wrong with me.
Had surgical sperm retrieval and had 4 unsuccessfully ICSI attempts at MFS in Aldridge. Decided to change clinics as had lost all faith in MFS.
Transferred to Care Nottingham who are fantastic.
Had every test imaginable at care - had chicago immune bloods which were all normal, appart from a test that showed i had a blood clotting gene that would make me a higher risk of blood clots a miscarriage. Also had a pelvic blood flow scan which showed that my blood flow was poor.
Because of the above i was put on aspirin then clexane post ET, Viagra, vit b6 & B12 and a high dose of folic acid. Was also given Gestone IM every day on the last cycle but still BFN!!!!!

Luckily on our last cycle we were fortunate to have 2 good quality embryos to freeze. This is the first time we have ever had any to freeze so at least we have got them now for back up as this was going to be our last ever cycle as we just cant afford anymore.

On the last 2 cycles we had fantastic embryos all grade 1, 8 cells so i just cant understand why they wont implant. It is tearing me and DH appart, we just don't know what to do anymore as nothing seems to work for us.

We have got our follow up appointment in a few weeks time and i really don't know what else to say to them as i don't think there is anything more they can do for us.

What i am asking is, has any one any idea if there is any thing else they can do for us or if there are any other questions we should be asking appart from WHY!!!!

Please reply as we are desperate for some advice.
Emma xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Emma Jayne,

So sorry for your news hun. I am in a similar position, just having had my 5th negative cycle confirmed today. I don't have any advice to give you I'm afraid as I don't know where to go myself. I just wanted to give you a mental "hug" and hope you don't feel alone.

love

Angie x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Me too Emma Jayne,

Wish I could say something to help, but I just can't.  So sorry.

Karen x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I am so sorry that you have had so much heartbreak with ICSI, unfortunately I can't give you any advice, but I just wanted to give you the biggest hug.

Sue


----------

